

Show HN: Sway – i3 for wayland - Sir_Cmpwn
https://github.com/SirCmpwn/sway

======
th0br0
shouldn't that be

    
    
      if(parent == NULL || parent->children == NULL) {
    

in get_swayc_for_handle ?

~~~
Luminarys
Because get_swayc_for_handle is always called using the root container, when
it recurses down it should never end up checking a parent which is NULL.

